# Drug side affect causes death of mans best friend



## griffman (Jan 17, 2004)

I received this from a friend in an email. He wanted me to pass this info on to make sure no one else has to go through what he is currently going through. This guy is a top notch guy....please say a little prayer for him and his dog....thanks

*I killed my best friend last week with a combination of Cortisone and Metacam that my vet should not of recommended be used together.

I brought him to a different emergency vet hospital and the vets there were appalled that these two drugs were used in combination.

Like you I love my dogs but this one was my favorite of all my life. I cannot express how I felt about him. I actaully wept I am so sick about it.

I am just sending this to you so you never make the same mistake.

Never ever trust what a vet gives your dog without doublechecking for side effects.

Never use nsaids of any kind in conjunction with cortisone or most steroids.

All this started over a bad shoulder strain, If I would of just let him sit in the crate for a couple weeks it would of healed on its own. I was just trying to ease his pain and ended up killing him over something that should of been minor.

I know it sounds dramatic but I feel like my son died, all because I didn't double check things. I'll never forgive myself. *


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

That is tough. I hope the vet is being punished in some way, besides guilt.


----------



## krma (Nov 3, 2005)

i'm sorry


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

let your friend know He didn't kill his dog, how many of us would have done the same thing. I don't question the vet as I don't question a doctor. sorry to hear this i just lost my Dog of twelve years and know the pain


----------



## griffman (Jan 17, 2004)

cut'em said:


> let your friend know He didn't kill his dog, how many of us would have done the same thing. I don't question the vet as I don't question a doctor.


I told him almost exactly the same thing.

Hopefully no one else will have to go through what he did.


----------

